#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  What is your opinion about living together is it good or bad?

## Wondergirl

Hi all,


We know marriage is the most important thing people that live together.* Marriage* is a covenant between a man and a woman to be joined together legally as a husband for the rest of their lives apart from this statement* living together* generallymeans to live together as a couple without being married.Nowadays living together is increasing in society. Is the living together good? or bad? in my point of view living together system increases the cultural degradation.

*What's your opinion on this topic?*

----------


## Moana

> Hi all,
> 
> 
> We know marriage is the most important thing people that live together.* Marriage* is a covenant between a man and a woman to be joined together legally as a husband for the rest of their lives apart from this statement* living together* generallymeans to live together as a couple without being married.Nowadays living together is increasing in society. Is the living together good? or bad? in my point of view living together system increases the cultural degradation.
> 
> *What's your opinion on this topic?*



There are no guarantees that living together before marriage will ensure a successful relationship, but the same can also be said for people who decide not to live together.

----------


## Bhavya

> Hi all,
> 
> 
> We know marriage is the most important thing people that live together.* Marriage* is a covenant between a man and a woman to be joined together legally as a husband for the rest of their lives apart from this statement* living together* generallymeans to live together as a couple without being married.Nowadays living together is increasing in society. Is the living together good? or bad? in my point of view living together system increases the cultural degradation.
> 
> *What's your opinion on this topic?*


I would say it's people own opinion , They can live their life the way they want to live it. We have no rights to comment on someone personal life.
It might be wrong for us but it's right for them.

----------


## Wondergirl

> I would say it's people own opinion , They can live their life the way they want to live it. We have no rights to comment on someone personal life.
> It might be wrong for us but it's right for them.


yeah, you are correct. But when its affect on culture its become a social problem.

----------


## Karikaalan

> Hi all,
> 
> 
> We know marriage is the most important thing people that live together.* Marriage* is a covenant between a man and a woman to be joined together legally as a husband for the rest of their lives apart from this statement* living together* generallymeans to live together as a couple without being married.Nowadays living together is increasing in society. Is the living together good? or bad? in my point of view living together system increases the cultural degradation.
> 
> *What's your opinion on this topic?*


To be honest , our earliest culture was living together. Culture is what we have made up . Living together is the wish of that couple. If those couple feel comfortable with it , it's ok for them. But the reality is living together cannot create the intimacy that is created by marriage. The reason is living together creates a big gap in terms of money management and responsibilities which leads to lack of understanding.

----------


## Shana

> Hi all,
> 
> 
> We know marriage is the most important thing people that live together.* Marriage* is a covenant between a man and a woman to be joined together legally as a husband for the rest of their lives apart from this statement* living together* generallymeans to live together as a couple without being married.Nowadays living together is increasing in society. Is the living together good? or bad? in my point of view living together system increases the cultural degradation.
> 
> *What's your opinion on this topic?*


If those 2 people who are involved in that relationship is ok with it, then I see no problem with it.
It's their own wish and they have the right to make it legal or live it casually.

----------


## Bhavya

> There are no guarantees that living together before marriage will ensure a successful relationship, but the same can also be said for people who decide not to live together.


Yes Moana we can't predict anything people who are in living together relationship can be together for life long and the people who are in married relationship can get divorced. So it's all depend on the couple and how they maintain their relationship.

----------


## Bhavya

> To be honest , our earliest culture was living together. Culture is what we have made up . Living together is the wish of that couple. If those couple feel comfortable with it , it's ok for them. But the reality is living together cannot create the intimacy that is created by marriage. The reason is living together creates a big gap in terms of money management and responsibilities which leads to lack of understanding.


True Karikaalan in living together there is no serious commitment which can create emotional gap and lack of understanding between couple.

----------


## Bhavya

> If those 2 people who are involved in that relationship is ok with it, then I see no problem with it.
> It's their own wish and they have the right to make it legal or live it casually.


Well Said Shana, It's there choice we are no one to comment on their life.

----------


## Bhavya

> yeah, you are correct. But when its affect on culture its become a social problem.


If the society understand that it's a individual choice of people then there is no conflict or problem.

----------

